# Luxembourgish: Dréi méng Welt an eng kleng léiw Suerg



## CarlitosMS

Hello
I would like to know the meaning of this sentence:

Dréi méng Welt an eng kleng léiw Suerg
Sief méng Rous, déi och ëmmer fir mech bléit
Sief mäi Stär an der Nuecht
(Donne-moi une chance, Modern Times)

I don't know if "an eng Suerg dréien" means something like "turn into a care".

Greetings
Carlos M.S.


----------



## berndf

I can only translate the first line literally:
_Turn_ [in the literal sense of _rotate_] _my world into a little sweet/dear/lovely worry_.

But what this should express escapes me. Probably only a native speaker can tell.


----------



## CarlitosMS

How do you know that "eppes an eppes dréien" means "turn something into something"?
It is a very strange structure that doesn't appear in dictionaries.


----------



## berndf

I don't know what you mean. I have only translated it literally. I said I don't know what they wanted to express.

_Dréien_ means _turn_ in the sense of _rotate_ with _méng Welt _being the direct object.
_An eng..._ means _into a..._


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> I don't know what you mean. I have only translated it literally. I said I don't know what they wanted to express.



It seems to be a love poem according to lines 2 and 3.

"Sei meine Rose, die immer für mich blüht.
Sei mein Stern in der Nacht."

But how line one fits into it escapes me as well.

Edit: I've just found a translation

"Turn my world with a bit of nice care" 

There's no "into" here but it would suit.


----------



## merquiades

Maybe this is just a calque of "tourne-moi le monde aux petits soins doux"?   Make my world (turn) with/ by means of a little sweet attention, affection.


----------



## berndf

Yes, that makes sense. But what bothers me is why _eng kleng léiw Suerg_ is in accusative.


----------

